# Chipped My 2.0JTD (McLouis) This Morning



## 96312

Hi all
I chipped my McLouis 2.0JTD this morning with a PSI power Box - it took about 15 minutes to wire up. The wiring is very neat and the unit sits next to the battery.
The connections fit between the injector connectors and two additional wires fit to the positive & negative side of the battery.
When I took it around the corner the motor suddenly died  .
Fortunately it only took a few minutes to reconnect the injectors as normal.
Van fired up :wink: so I drove back home to investigate.
I had fitted the positive lead to one of the spare terminals on the box type unit that sits on the top of the positive battery lead - after a bit of head scratching I recon that the terminal must have been on a relay or something. 
I reattached the lead directly to the positive battery post.
Van fired up and all seems well :lol: .
I have taken it out a number of times today and there is a definite improvement in acceleration and ability to cruise in 5th.
I took it up the motorway and definitely noticed its willingness in 5th to pull up the long gradient that before usually slowed the van down.
It's too early to give a true opinion but so far it appears to be a lot better than standard.
I will update you all with my findings in the future once I have been using the van for a while.

Steve


----------



## 99459

hi steve,
I had a roller team brand new in 2002, it was o 2.0ltr jtd. it was as flat as a pancake(wouln"t pull you out of bed, as they say) I had it chipped & it was brilliant! it would fly up hills, the torque was excellent, I also got better mpg. I am sure you will be more than pleased with it now.

Russ


----------



## 100512

Anyone ever done this to a Ducato 2.8, Im interested in getting a suitable chip enhancement box for it.


----------



## DABurleigh

With a Van Aaken box, yes. Just search MHF for van aaken and you will find a number of us have done it.

Dave


----------



## 100512

Thanks for this, I wasnt sure which was the prefered device.


----------



## 96312

*Chipped My 2.0JTD (McLouis) Update*

We've been away to Boshom this weekend, just got back this morning.
Apart from a small amount of the A3 most of the journey is across country up and down hills.
Verdict - a definite improvement - it was a different motor, the engine more willing & able especially hill climbing.
I didn't really tell the wife that I had fitted the chip but her comment was when we arrived "what have you done to the van - you've been tearing along".
What was really noticable is that there is a stretch of road on the A3 just before you get to Guildford.
It is a long incline that scrubs off your speed, before the chip I have only ever managed a maximum of 50 mph when getting to the top of the incline.
This morning it sailed over there at 60mph.

:lol:

Steve


----------



## des

i chipped my autocruise with a 2.8 engine. fab result. but watch out for extra torque. cost me a clutch replacement. prob. my fault, but the torque increase was huge.


----------



## 101011

The only real safe and reliable and udectable way to increase power and fuel economy is by remapping the engine management software directly to the ecu.

Tuning boxes just fool the ecu and leave tell tale error codes in the ecu which manufacturers have wisened up to. Plus you loose ecu safety features should something malfunction.

Of course remapping means you can choose to balance your desires for more fuel economy or more power or a little of both.


----------



## frenchfancy

We have a McLouis 690 2.8 and have just recently returned from France after 13 weeks, we tow our Punto on an A frame, and reckon we were getting around 24 mpg or whatever the equivilent in km and litres is. We did look into this chipping earlier in the season, but found the price to be a bit prohibitive. Would be pleased to hear your views and costings


----------



## 99821

Anyone do chips for Caterpillar diesels?


----------



## 101011

Hi Frenchfancy,

What is the year of your Fiat ? and is it the 2.8 JTD ?

If it is a late Fiat 2.8 JTD then I'm sure I can sort out a suitably cheap price seeing as you are quite local to me.

If I can do it the job I do will be the best available in the business the cheap price will be so you will spread the word on your travels.

Members of motorhome facts can already get 15% of standard prices but I'm willing to do a few at much cheaper for advertising purposes. Any late Ducato 2.0 JTD, 2.3 JTD or 2.8 JTD based in the Northwest.

I have a week free to allocate late October after NEC show so it would be nice to meet up with some of you and transform the driveability of your motorhome. It always puts big smiles on peoples faces, they just cannot beleive the difference.

I have a good knowledge of motorhomes as I've sold them for years.


----------



## frenchfancy

Hi, thanks for the reply. Yes it is a 2.8tdi year of manufacture 2001. I will be on holiday for 2 weeks until 8th Oct. But will be in touch. Thanks


----------



## elbino

Hi
I've got a 2.8.i.d.TD Ducato and will be at the NEC 18/19th. What soet of price are we talking for remapping

paul


----------



## sersol

Hi we've got a Eura-Mobil 690hb tag axle.Had it remapped at TB Turbo Lancaster,what service & what a difference also had a K&N air filter fitted not sure if that made a difference but these filters don't need changing as often.
Went from TB-T over to Glossop & then up the Snake pass 4th gear-may have been able to get into 5th but because of the road felt safer with more control in lower gear.
Not sure about improved mpg I get a smile when I drive,thats worth a million  .
Gary


----------



## 101011

I will look at what we can do for the 2.8idTD as its a different process than the jtd engine.

Keep you posted.


----------



## fdhadi

How much for the 2.8jtd, 04 reg, & live in Lancashire?


----------



## 101011

Hi Frank,

I'm free this Tuesday coming 26th, and will do you a special price of £345.

You won't believe the difference it will make.

Thanks,

Jason Copeland


----------



## 101011

*New Special Deal For Motorhome Facts Subscribers*

Contents of post removed temporarily by moderators.

Please look in the "subscriber discount" forum for details of the discount offer from Jason.

Jason - could you please check your PMs?


----------



## 96312

*PSI Powerbox Update 2.0 JTD*

Well it's been interesting.
The initial problem of the engine cutting out happened again so I disconnected the unit & phoned East Coast Racing.
A guy called John was very helpful and after checking that I had connected the unit correctly reckoned that it was a connection problem but would speak to the Belgium manufacturers.
After several conversations he asked me to return the unit for testing and sent a pre-paid envelope in order to save me postage.
A week later I received a phone call stating that they were still investigating but thought the best solution was to send me a replacement unit in the meantime.
This arrived the day before my trip down to Cornwall so I was reluctant to fit it until I returned.
Well the unit was fitted 2 weeks ago and all seemed ok.
This weekend we went down to the new forest M3 & have just come back this morning.
Well - the unit performed excellently. Long drags up hills that would drop the speed to 50 were no problem - most of them we managed to go over at 70 :lol: 
On the way back I was followed by a New Renault coachbuilt (low profile) who was motoring. He did not find it necessary to pass me as I was running at a continual 70 with no effort.
Conclusion, a total success.
I accept that sometimes you can buy a duff unit - East Coast Racing were always helpful - apologetic & concerned. They replaced the unit with no questions.
I would certainly recommend their service.

SH


----------



## jhelm

Just reading the notes here and wondering if it would be wise to buy a Fiat 1.9 based motorhome. We live in Northern Italy and would use it a lot in the Dolomites. So far we think that it's best to stick with a 2.8 but in the used market they seem to be min. 2,000 euro more. Would one of these chips you talk about here make the 1,9 a good buy?


----------



## boosters

*advice on chipping*

1.9 td is mechanical and does not have electronic management as does the 2.8td,if you want to fit a power box or even go one stage further and have a proper remap you will need the 2.0 hdi or 2.8 hdi
regards
Alex


----------

